# Does she look pregnant?



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello, my Cat is called Izzy, previously the owner said she was neutered but she actually wasnt! The vets said she is pregnant but she generally does not look any different! 
Would you say she looked 4 weeks pregnant. 
Also isn't she a stunner 
Excuse the mess of my house, blame my naughty little daughter lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

No one can answer your question based on a picture, no less a picture of her back. How old is she? Suggest you make an _immediate_ appointment to have her spayed.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im sorry but what? Tt's right just get her done.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

And have long have you had her? As i would of booked her in to see a vet straight away not just go on somebodys word.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Why do you ask ....4 weeks pregnant....rather than just "pregnant"


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

It sounds like you know when she mated if you're asking if she's 4 weeks pregnant? If you do know, then why didn't you immediately take her to the vets? 

We can't tell from that picture, we'll need a picture of her facing forward and one of her nipples as at 3 weeks they will have pinked up. At 4 weeks, you can still get her spayed, which is the best option for her really. How old is she? Do you think this is her first litter?


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> No one can answer your question based on a picture, no less a picture of her back. How old is she? Suggest you make an _immediate_ appointment to have her spayed.


She's only a year old.
I've been to the vets and they recommended me to keep these kittens as long as I get her spayed after wards and that I am able to give the kittens to good homes and be spayed and have their vaccines before they leave which I can. 
Thank you for the reply though!


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> It sounds like you know when she mated if you're asking if she's 4 weeks pregnant? If you do know, then why didn't you immediately take her to the vets?
> 
> We can't tell from that picture, we'll need a picture of her facing forward and one of her nipples as at 3 weeks they will have pinked up. At 4 weeks, you can still get her spayed, which is the best option for her really. How old is she? Do you think this is her first litter?


Hello, the vets told me she was roughly 4 weeks along, the vets additionally said that they think I should keep the kittens providing I can give them good homes, and giving their vaccines and getting them spayed, I did try but she refused to look at the camera. 
Thank you for your feed back


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

drobinson96 said:


> She's only a year old.
> I've been to the vets and they recommended me to keep these kittens as long as I get her spayed after wards and that I am able to give the kittens to good homes and be spayed and have their vaccines before they leave which I can.
> Thank you for the reply though!


It's really great that you're getting the kittens spayed too before they leave  if you're 100% sure you want to go ahead with the pregnancy then please stick around as there's invaluable information in the breeding section that will help you a lot during the pregnancy, birth and with the kittens


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im sorry but a vet recommended you keep the kittens? How long have you had her?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

drobinson96 said:


> Hello, the vets told me she was roughly 4 weeks along, the vets additionally said that they think I should keep the kittens providing I can give them good homes, and giving their vaccines and getting them spayed, I did try but she refused to look at the camera.
> Thank you for your feed back


If the vet has confirmed it, then I'd probably go with what they say  but we're happy to help with everything else!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Might be worth having a read of this............
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298452-my-cat-might-pregnant-what-should-i-do.html


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Im sorry but a vet recommended you keep the kittens? How long have you had her?


yes she did! If I feel as though I can provide a good family for them and provide them with all the necesarry things! Which I can.

Ive had her for nine months, she really has become part of the family, I wasn't looking for any abuse or negative comments on here! I do understand there is a huge issue with cat breeding due to the over population of cats/kittens in shelters. I have adopted two cats from shelters already and I will ensure that these kittens do not end up in shelters like these!


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> If the vet has confirmed it, then I'd probably go with what they say  but we're happy to help with everything else!


Thank you very much!


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

buffie said:


> Might be worth having a read of this............
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298452-my-cat-might-pregnant-what-should-i-do.html


I have read this already, thank you though!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Can i ask why you had not double checked that she had been spayed?


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Can i ask why you had not double checked that she had been spayed?


The women I had the kitten off was a vet herself.
She gave me papers for proof but I admit I was rather dumb not to check it out with a vet as I believe that the proof was for another cat she had.
I should have checked it out but to be honest I just generally believed her and did not see why she would lie! I have got in contact with her since and she is insisting she got her spayed but obviously not


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

drobinson96 said:


> The women I had the kitten off was a vet herself.
> She gave me papers for proof but I admit I was rather dumb not to check it out with a vet as I believe that the proof was for another cat she had.
> I should have checked it out but to be honest I just generally believed her and did not see why she would lie! I have got in contact with her since and she is insisting she got her spayed but obviously not


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> It's really great that you're getting the kittens spayed too before they leave  if you're 100% sure you want to go ahead with the pregnancy then please stick around as there's invaluable information in the breeding section that will help you a lot during the pregnancy, birth and with the kittens


I will stick around! Personally I wouldn't have the kittens if I wasn't able to pay for the care that they needed, unfortunately my cat is pregnant but I can stop it happening again and that's the main thing, Thank you


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

We get a lot of accidental litters on here, and whilst we only condone responsible registered breeding, we are never going to turn our backs on a pregnant cat. I currently have a pregnant girl, she was a stray up until 2 weeks ago and is due any day now, I'll be doing the same and spaying all the kittens before they go to their new homes 

Because we get a lot of accidental litters, a lot of people feel very strongly about it, me included, but you'll have to grow a thick skin for a while! Also we get a lot of repeated questions, so I recommend going over some of our recent threads and learn as much as you can, if you still have unanswered questions we'll be happy to answer them for you 

Oh and you'll need to save up as much money as you can over the next few weeks because your cat may need an emergency C-section during her labour which can be £400+ depending on your vet.


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

I totally agree with you. My pregnant cat will be spayed after she has finished nursing her kittens, I would like to remind everyone that I do not agree with breeding cats but this was purely an accident due to me not over looking things, which I do apologize for. I love my cat as much as any other owner and I will be there for her and her kittens.
Yes I have asked my vet they charge £700, I have been saving up since I found out and I am prepared for it  
Good luck with your cat and future kittens, hope all is well,
Thank you very much


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

drobinson96 said:


> She's only a year old.
> *I've been to the vets and they recommended me to keep these kittens* as long as I get her spayed after wards and that I am able to give the kittens to good homes and be spayed and have their vaccines before they leave which I can.
> Thank you for the reply though!


Could you please explain what you mean by the vet recommending you keep these kittens? Why would a vet say such a thing? When did the vet tell you this?


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

drobinson96 said:


> I totally agree with you. My pregnant cat will be spayed after she has finished nursing her kittens, I would like to remind everyone that I do not agree with breeding cats but this was purely an accident due to me not over looking things, which I do apologize for. I love my cat as much as any other owner and I will be there for her and her kittens.
> Yes I have asked my vet they charge £700, I have been saving up since I found out and I am prepared for it
> Good luck with your cat and future kittens, hope all is well,
> Thank you very much


9 months is a long time to be not overlooking some things.

Didn't she come into call? You would have noticed this I imagine, at least.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

drobinson96 said:


> yes she did! If I feel as though I can provide a good family for them and provide them with all the necesarry things! Which I can.


Ok in your other post you said the vet said to keep the kittens, in other words don't spay but allow them to be born, get them neutered and re-homed. What changed that you are now keeping them?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

drobinson96 said:


> *The women I had the kitten off was a vet herself.*
> She gave me papers for proof but I admit I was rather dumb not to check it out with a vet as I believe that the proof was for another cat she had.
> I should have checked it out but to be honest I just generally believed her and did not see why she would lie! I have got in contact with her since and she is insisting she got her spayed but obviously not


Oh that's ridiculous! What a complete load of bull. And if you don't "believe in breeding" than why not just get her spayed.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Its gonna be a long night.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

drobinson96, it's really important for you to answer the questions, we're not just being nosey, it's important for the health of your cat so we know the full picture. If you answer our questions, we'll happily answer yours in return


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Ok in your other post you said the vet said to keep the kittens, in other words don't spay but allow them to be born, get them neutered and re-homed. What changed that you are now keeping them?


I never said I was keeping all the kittens, sorry I havent replied I dont get notifications for this thread


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh that's ridiculous! What a complete load of bull. And if you don't "believe in breeding" than why not just get her spayed.


Because I am not willing to abort these kittens as they are already concieved, additionally I didn't come on here to get negative comments. Thank you very much, whether you believe what I say is up to you but what I say I mean.


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

jess91 said:


> 9 months is a long time to be not overlooking some things.
> 
> Didn't she come into call? You would have noticed this I imagine, at least.


Nope, I noticed no change in behaviour, the vets said it's often that owners do not recognize the signs of cats going into heat, I just though Izzy was being Izzy!


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Could you please explain what you mean by the vet recommending you keep these kittens? Why would a vet say such a thing? When did the vet tell you this?


Vets exact words "If you feel capable of caring for these kittens and the expenses they may cause you, there would be no harm in keeping the kittens providing you can give the kittens a good home" When I went to check whether my cat was pregnant and I asked whether getting her spayed was an option


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

All i say is good luck your gonna need it.


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> All i say is good luck your gonna need it.


Thank you, I'm sure with the guidance of the vets and the research I have done if there is any complications whatsoever those will be dealt with at the time.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm sorry but I find it very hard to believe you got an unaltered cat from a vet who then lied about it. 

Why wouldn't this cat be being treated by said vet? Why haven't you reported this vet if this is the case? 

The vet did not "recommend you keep these kittens" either, that was your decision.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

drobinson96 said:


> Nope, I noticed no change in behaviour, the vets said it's often that owners do not recognize the signs of cats going into heat, I just though Izzy was being Izzy!


Well you must have a very odd cat.I am aware that some(few) cats have silent calls but most would bring the house down with their yelling ect esp over a 9 month period .


----------



## drobinson96 (Apr 3, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I'm sorry but you *did not get this cat from a vet who would knowingly give you an unaltered cat. * You are not going to convince *anyone* of that.
> 
> Why wouldn't this cat be being treated by said vet? Why haven't you reported this vet if this is the case?
> 
> The vet did not "recommend you keep these kittens" either, that was your decision.


Excuse me, I do not care if you believe me or not, that is your choice. I know where I got my cat from, we have reported the vet thank you very much. However I will no longer be using this website, it is very unhelpful due to people like you. Also I have proof of the vet owning my kitten beforehand so if you really want to take a bet on it go ahead. night all


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Alright, so you didn't notice the heat cycles - possibly silent heats? And chose not to spay but the vet gave you both options?

Was it simply because of the life already created the reason why you refused to spay her right then? Because right now they're barely anything, they look like little worms, no eyes or legs, nothing that makes them look like cats at all, they won't feel anything either because they're so early in development.

It's the easy part when you think about the kittens, you're at a really good stage right now because you can still end it if you choose. You have got to think about the toll it'll take on your cat, today has been heartbreaking watching Mrs K, she looks so uncomfortable and she's been like this for days, you can tell she's down about it and she just wants them out.

She's eating like a horse but still not putting any weight on, she has another 3 months of kittens draining her resources so she won't be able to get back to feeling 100% for around 5 months. Imagine feeling drained and tired for approximately 7 months! When we first brought her in, she slept for 3 days straight she was that exhausted. If I found Mrs K when she was just 4 weeks pregnant, I would've spayed.

However, it's a personal decision, there's been people on here who have and who haven't spayed when their cat was found to be pregnant. You go with whatever you think is right for you cat and we'll be here to support you and your cat in that decision.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

drobinson96 said:


> Vets exact words "If you feel capable of caring for these kittens and the expenses they may cause you, there would be no harm in keeping the kittens providing you can give the kittens a good home"


That's a far cry from a "recommendation", and you have posted you are not keeping all the kittens.

You don't get to choose the responses to your thread, it's a public forum.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> That's a far cry from a "recommendation", and you have posted you are not keeping all the kittens.
> 
> You don't get to choose the responses to your thread, it's a public forum.


It does feel as if the vet may have had a 'non-abortion' opinion of their own if they did recommend that? Never met a vet like that though, especially ones that have seen the horrors of cat labour.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

drobinson96 said:


> the vets said it's often that owners do not recognize the signs of cats going into heat


I'm not sure how loud meowing 24/7, rolling around on the floor, sticking their bum in the air, backing up to anything that brushes their behind can be missed by most owners. 
As a breeder I wish it were that easily ignored lol

Shame she wasn't spayed sooner and was allowed outside, but it's done now. Be sure to keep her inside at least until she is spayed which you can do when the kittens are around 10 weeks old - though be warned she will call again before that.

Vets are very inaccurate with guessing how far along cats are, have you any idea when she may have mated or was she outside as a regular thing?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I'm sorry but I find it very hard to believe you got an unaltered cat from a vet who then lied about it.
> 
> Why wouldn't this cat be being treated by said vet? Why haven't you reported this vet if this is the case?
> 
> The vet did not "recommend you keep these kittens" either, that was your decision.


I understand what you are trying to say with this thread but it's coming across very abrupt and rude. The op wont want to answer questions when they feel they are being attacked. I know it's important to get all the info you are asking for so you can give advice (i've seen you've gave some fantastic advice on other threads) but you could be nice and word a bit better

OP stick around, my cat is due any day now and the people on here have some great advice. Read through some of the threads as there is alot of questions you may have that have been answered. And more pics of your beautiful kitty please


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh dear, someone else that needed help that's been hounded away. What a shame. I know people have strong views but I read it and it just feels rude and accussing and like some members want to make the op feel bad numerous times before they will answer their questions. Its just such a shame. Think I'm going to stop coming into breeding.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

JUst for interest's sake, if the cat has been spayed, how would a vet be able to tell? Sometimes a scar is not visible. That is why we have the ears clipped for ferals that we get sterilised. It has happened that an unclipped cat has been trapped and underwent surgery only to find that she had already been spayed. To be fair to the OP, if she was given a sterilisation certificate by the previous owner, why would she suspect that it hadn't been done?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

This has got to be the most far fetched 'my cat is pregnant' story yet on here. "I got her from a vet who told me she was spayed... I have the papers to prove it.. I don't know why the vet lied".

Surely this is a wind up?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

On my phone but I am closing this thread until I have time to go through it


----------

